# Winpowerxl



## GreenPhantom (26 März 2009)

hallo bin neu hier weil:
gerade eine dame von [noparse]www.winpowerxl.de[/noparse] angerufen hat wengen den 3monaten vertrag und so...hat mir kontonummer,adresse und alles vorgelesen und gefragt ob des richtig sei...
hab natürlich ja gesagt,am schluss hat sie gemeint das die 49,90 pro monat abgebucht werden...

hab die seite aber noch nie gesehen und mich angemeldet mit kontonummer und so und email hab ich auch noch nie bekommen...

bin grad irgendwie down!!!

und jetzt???

mfg paddy


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*

Google kennt außer der Seite  und  einem ehemaligen GF nichts über die  Seite 
auch über  das Unternehmen auf das die Seite registriert ist, ist so gut wie nichts zu erfahren 
Das Impressum ist m.E unzureichend, da nur ein Postfach angegeben wird 


> Postanschrift:
> WinPowerXL
> Postfach 31 05 55
> 04163 Leipzig
> ...





> Deras Services GmbH
> Dr.-Rehm-Str. 47
> 82061 Neuried


Keine  Telefonnummer, kein Fax, keine  Emailadresse 
Der Admin-C war mal  2007 als GF einer  andern nicht mehr aktiven Seite bekannt 
Gerüchte über MEDIA[NETCOM] | Seite 3153 | wallstreet-online.de


> [noparse]www.superlotto49.de[/noparse]
> SuperLotto49 ist eine Marke der (Diensteanbieter):
> Fairplay Spielsysteme GmbH
> Hohenzollernstr. 53
> ...





> und jetzt???


halt dein Konto im Auge und wenn etwas nach deiner  Ansicht unerlaubt und  ungerechtfertigt 
abgebucht wird, lass es zurückbuchen.


----------



## GreenPhantom (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*

geht zurückbuchen überhaupt??
können die mir nix wenn ich mein geld wieder hole??
müssen die beweisen das ich ein vertrag abgeschlossen hab???

oh man ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*



GreenPhantom schrieb:


> geht zurückbuchen überhaupt??


Jede erlaubte Lastschrift kann innerhalb sechs Wochen zurückgebucht werden, unerlaubte nahezu unbegrenzt.  


GreenPhantom schrieb:


> müssen die beweisen das ich ein vertrag abgeschlossen hab???..


Ja ( Du mußt überhaupt nichts  beweisen. )


----------



## GreenPhantom (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*

und angenommen die könnten das irgendwie beweisen???
wüßte aber nicht das ich ne email bekommen habe oder sonst noch was von denen....


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*



GreenPhantom schrieb:


> und angenommen die könnten das irgendwie beweisen???


Keiner der hier im Forum diskutierten Nutzlosanbieter hat in den über drei
Jahren, die derartige Trixereien  laufen, irgendetwas bewiesen bzw auch nur 
versucht zu beweisen.  
Es läuft immer auf dasselbe hinaus: verängstigen und verunsichern ohne  jede 
echte rechtliche Handhabe.


----------



## GreenPhantom (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*

und die kontonummer,wie kommen die da dran???
muß ich die zwangsweise bei denen irgendwo hingeschrieben haben???

sorry das ich so viele fragen stelle


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2009)

*AW: Winpowerxl*

ich zitiere mal:


webwatcher schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es leider sehr viele ( illegale) Möglichkeiten. Datenklau und ( illegale) Datenweitergabe ist ein "Volkssport" mittlerweile.
> 
> Datenklau als Nebenverdienst?
> 
> ...


----------

